# J5 Tactical Flashlight



## lonewolf247 (Jan 5, 2017)

Just giving a little review on an affordable compact flashlight. I bought a couple last year on eBay to try, not having a clue on how they would turn out. 

I liked them so much, I ordered 5 more. They are compact, bright(300 lumens), run on a single, double A battery, and operate a long time before the battery wears out. 

They seem to be tough(aluminum), affordable($12.95, free shipping) compact, and supposedly a lifetime warranty. 

Yesterday evening, without really attempting to put mine to the test, I dropped it from my stand, at dark, in 8-10" of muddy water, and could not find it in the dark, grrrr! Expecting it to be ruined, I figured I'd go back today and see if I could find it, only to try to return it, to see if the lifetime warranty would cover it. 

Wasn't sure if I'd find though, it was in muddy water, filled with leaves, sticks, etc. I did find it, and to my surprise it actually still works, after being submerged for 14 hours in muddy water!

Anyhow, I really like these lights, it's not 1000 lumens, but 300 Lumens isn't bad, for a pocket flashlight.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 5, 2017)

Another Pic


----------



## Honolua (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 5, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/J5-Hyper-Tac...&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=jv5+hyper-v+flashlight

A little brighter light for only a few bucks more ..... got mine for  birthday ..... well worth the extra $....

Also looking at the next step up from this one ....https://www.amazon.com/J5-Tactical-...&qid=1483679356&sr=8-5&keywords=j5+flashlight


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 6, 2017)

^Thanks BP-99, I've been wanting to buy the J5-V2, to keep in my truck, to have a more powerful one when I need it. I haven't seen them on sale myself, so I might just order one. The other one is a tad brighter than what I have too.  It would be nice to have. From my bit of use, it seems they are good flashlights! I was really surprised when mine spent the night submerged and still works. Many thanks for the links!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've been pleased so far with mine ... haven't soaked it yet like you did ... 

Took a little getting use to the square beam ... I been an old Mag lite user for years ...

I will also share a great little work light ... the Larry lite ... I have the regular and the Big Larry .... handy lites when you don't need one like the above J5's or similar ....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 6, 2017)

I have at least three of the J-5 tactical lights and they are handy no doubt but they aren't much good for a tracking light. Will get you in and out of the woods though.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Oct 23, 2017)

^I haven't had a chance to extensively field test these lights as far as blood tracking, but I've used it to track 3-4 deer, and the light seemed to work ok.

I'm not sure if it's the type of light that it cast, or if it's just not bright enough to be a great tracking light, but J5 Tactical does make several brighter lights than the one I have. I've wanted to buy the 750 lumen model, but haven't done it yet.

I stickily bought the first couple lights to use to get me in and out of the woods, and I'm satisfied with that. I'd like to get a brighter one to keep in my truck, just for tracking and other jobs needing to cast more light.


----------



## keokol (Dec 7, 2017)

I read the j5 flashlights reviews article last month. After that, bought this flashlight a few days ago. I am impressed to see this flashlight brightness. I cannot expect more from a $13 flashlight!


----------

